# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një emër djali modern

## thefri

njerz mua me duhet  nga ju nje emer mashkulli  se tani edhe pak vllau im pret nje femi dmth me qen pakez modern
[

----------


## strange

thefri na merre emrin qe jam duke e ruajtur per djalin time, mua me duket modern dhe shqip *" Syarte"* edhe ju qoft perhajr e ishalla behet plake me mjeker   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sadiku

<--Me modern se ky nuk gjen, ktheje pak koken majtas

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Do te te sygjeroja Ildor...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ke me dhjetra tema në këtë nënforum....

Temat:
*Kërkoj një emër djali!*
*Emër bebi mashkull*

----------


## Borix

Degjo, na thuaj mbiemrin qe te te sugjerojme nje pershtatje.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nikolas...............

----------


## xfiles

Modernja dhe antikja shkojne shume me njera tjetren, dhe per rrjedhoje do te sugjeroja ti vije nje emer antik ilir/pellazg.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Marseli  :ngerdheshje:  kte do te sygjeroi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hero i Popullit

meqe jemi ne Maj mund ta quash MAJLIND ose LINDMAJ.

----------


## J@mes

Nje emer modern do te duhesh te pershtatej me mbiemrin, e kjo nuk eshte e thjeshte.
Gjithsesi mua me ka pelqyer emri: *JOHAN*

----------


## Korbi999

Ja disa emra te bukur:
Janis- Dragan-Giusepe-George
Abdyl-Shemshedin-Taip-Tahir.
Nakarato-Niomati-Kurato-Kotasamo.
Ndjioba- Zenot'a-Niatom- Gadi
Kapur-Eliah-Raxhim-Naxhi
Toshiba-Samsung-Sony- Kawasaki
Peugeot-Simka-Renault-Citroen
Fiat-Alfa Romeo-Ferrari-Maserati
Yugo-Skoda-Robur-Zetor
Camay-Palmolive-Johnson 2&1-Rogozhin.
Raki-Vodka-Konjak-Sabuca
Mel-Kel-Gjel-Tel.


Ta keni me jete se emra i ve lagjja sa t'dush.

----------


## Bizantin

Emrat që të sugjeroj unë:

Sevastokrator, Teobald, Bohemund, Knut, Hugh, Otto, Olaf, Alarik, Vulfila, Teuderik, Verkikendoriks, Fafnir, Thor, Guiskard, Godfried, Nikiforos, Parmenion, Lancelot, Valiant, Hochmeister, Everard, Ritterbruter etj.

----------


## RaPSouL

Armend mo ku ka emer tjeter me modern  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une do te te thoja gjithashtu ENIOL...

----------


## AVICENNA

shkemb !...........................

----------


## i/regjistruar

Muharrem... o içik si antik po kur e shkurton del bukur

d.m.th Rrema...

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Amar, Berin keta jan te bukur dhe te shkurt.

----------


## qafezezi

Globalizim eshte emer i bukur

----------


## drague

> Amar, Berin keta jan te bukur dhe te shkurt.


OMAR apo BILAL.eshte shqiptar ai o tunxh :i terbuar:

----------

